# Bearbeitungsprogramm



## xxScalaxx (19. Dezember 2006)

Such Programm zum erstellen eines Logos oder eines Cd Covers. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Jacka (20. Dezember 2006)

Man könnte Photoshop nehmen..
Sollte das Logo jedoch später auch auf anderen Medien auftauchen, würde ich dir
raten ein Vektorbasiertes Programm zu wählen, wie Adobe Illustrator oder Macromedia Freehand.


----------



## xxScalaxx (20. Dezember 2006)

Danke ich werd mal nach gucken...


----------



## Iceripper (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wenn du die Software nur für dieses eine Cover brauchst,
würde ich dir empfehlen (wie schon gesagt) Photoshop und InDesign
(für Vektor-Basierende Grafiken Illustrator) zu nutzen.
Alle diese tolle Software findest du als 30-Days-Trail-Version unter
http://www.adobe.com/de/

Mfg Andy


----------



## helaukoenig (21. Dezember 2006)

Oder Inkscape, das du kostenfrei unter http://www.inkscape.org/ beziehen kannst.


----------

